
Ask HN: Any service or app to track activities with friends - mzfr
So I along with my two other friends are doing a lot of stuff like doing at least 1 hackerrank problem a day, reading 30 pages of the same novel every day, etc.
I wanted to know if there is any service or any app that would let users track all this stuff?
======
wakatime
There exists the perfect tool for this:

[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

